# Preseason Sale Tactics for Midwest Landscape Company



## Design2Sell (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi there, posting from Central Illinois.

Being that the no snow has needless to say hindered the revenue of many landscape companies around these areas and the weather has for the most part stayed mild I'd like to get going on some pre season landscape advertising. 

Looking for some of you to throw some ideas out there of what would be some good key focal points and tactics to maybe bring in some interested clients this early in the season. 

Focusing on Lawn care and installation at this point in time....thanks in advance for any feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill1500 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm trying something new this year. Along with my postcards I send out I am going to put a $25 off a year of lawn maintenance gift certificate. My take on it is, it might just make people intreeged enough to call and then hopefully I can seal the deal.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

lawn care is a trade wear its easy to take others services. Walk up to there home ring the bell introduce your self and tell them your offering lawn care. A lot of people are not happy with there services. That what I pick up in my area of illinois. If no one is home leave a door knocker gorilla marketing works just to time consuming


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

6 in. snow 1/11/12 looking up for your plowing


----------



## Design2Sell (Jan 9, 2012)

haha yup! we finally got a decent snow!


----------

